# Your thoughts on this Husqvarna chain saw please



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Im looking for a little bit bigger chainsaw. I dont really cut down any trees any bigger than the size of your thigh....they have i believe its this saw but with a 16" bar at Tractor Supply here in town for 199.99....what do yal think about it?


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't have that one - but nobody's speaking up. I probably won't be too helpful, but...

I've got the Husky 142 and it's a pleasure to use. Unfortunately, model # is more important than just HP and size, with chainsaws. But Husky seems to put out a good saw.
Most of my experience is with Stihl and Husky. Generally, the Husky's tend to run smoother and need high RPM... Stihl's have more low end torque.

The internet reviews are great! Just be careful of the folks who don't know a spark plug from a boat plug :smile:.

Sorry, "That's all I got". Hope it helps a little.
Dave


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

That's a pruneing saw.If you are going to cut down trees, you might need a falling saw instead.I own a 359 husky which is a great saw for the money and all you will ever need.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah it's for taking up the tree and limbing/pruning


----------

